# SVS VS. B&W 805's what do you think?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Well now look what you guys have done to me. I spent over an hour on the phone with one of the SVS guys and gained a lot of enthusiasm and confidence in their product.

So yell at me if you feel the need but I am considering their Tower Theater package. It comes with the two towers a center and their funky two way rears. 

So now the new question is; would I hate myself for letting the 805's go for funding or will I think it was the best trade I've ever made? I can't help feeling that I would enjoy the towers range over the Book Shelf B&W's 

I should say that the plain if I went this way would be to keep the B&K 7150 that has 200w X 5 RMS. Be on the look out for a good two channel that has say 300w x 2 and top it off with what ever Pre-Pro I end up with, most likely the Emotiva offering.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes I answered you over there, so to make a long story short, Ultras + a pair of PB13-U's & never look back. Unless it's to see if your room is still standing :hsd:.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Yes I answered you over there, so to make a long story short, Ultras + a pair of PB13-U's & never look back. Unless it's to see if your room is still standing :hsd:.


PB13-U's ???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rpearson said:


> PB13-U's ???


The PB13U is a monster sub from SVS. I have one and its amazing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The PB13U is a monster sub from SVS. I have one and its amazing.


I have two of them and have enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I have two of them and have enjoyed them immensely.


Oh sure, rub it in LOL


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Oh sure, rub it in LOL


Doh - that was not my intention. Good one though, eh?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> I have two of them and have enjoyed them immensely.


Orbit shifter?? Still coming?? Can't wait to hear about it someday.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

B- one said:


> Orbit shifter?? Still coming?? Can't wait to hear about it someday.


Really want to - I just need to get myself going and get my Ultras sold to do it...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Really want to - I just need to get myself going and get my Ultras sold to do it...


How much do you think you may sell the Ultras for when you pull the trigger? I am thinking about matching subs just not sure I could afford the Ultras but thought I would ask.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Having never heard the SVS offerings, if the B&W bookshelf speakers are 805S or 805D I would keep them.

Maybe you could get the SVS in house before selling the B&W speakers and compare them side by side, if the SVS are keepers sell the B&W and if the SVS don't impress, send them back.


----------

